# ever seen dark (black) spots on a largemouth?



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Caught a largemouth today 14" or so and it had about 5 black spots on it. They didn't look unhealthy or anything but rather like when your ink pen leaks in your jeans back pocket and you get a nickel sized dark spot. It was actually pretty cool looking. Upper part of tail fin had a spot, forehead, front side, and part of dorsal fin. I'll pics when my film gets developed. I've never seen this before. Some of the spots were smaller than nickel sized and not all were circular. Neat looking fish.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

caught a couple like that at tappen last year.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You see that all the time in the rivers. They say it's a fungus caused by water and the temp. of the water. That's why I say never drink the water.  
My Grandfather always said water is for two things,-- washing your feet and mixing bourbon!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ive seent that a few times this year... mainly at a private lake but i noticed smallies in the hoga seem to have the same type of discoloration covering the whole white section underneath, making it look grey, but it seems to help with their camoflauge


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

ive caught serveral largemouths out of the blanchard river that had those spots. they were a bit bigger spots b/c the fish was atleast 3 1/2lb to 4lbs. They were probably the size of quarter dollars.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

so those will more than likely disapear at some point then? Fish seemed healthy and put up a nice fight (that day I got a largemouth (this one) I thought was a smallmouth, and a smallmouth 18.5 that I thought was a a largemouth. I'm nearly certain I caught the identical smallmouth about 2 weeks ago (this one was exactly the same length and I could tell it had been caught recently as its lip was slightly sore looking).


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I caught a bass like that yesterday. Didn't seem sick, but I thought the spots looked like a fungus or something. I guess it is common, maybe this time of year.


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

i asked ken cook(bass pro and fishery biologist) about these spots at a seminar years ago. well, he said they were like bruises. i took his word for it since he's a fisheries biologist.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Did it look something like this? (the spots, not the fish  )


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

kind of but they were bigger (tail looks similar, but the spots/blotches on mine were bigger). I got another one today and the mouth/lips area had block spots (as well as a little bit elsewhere).


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

is this what you are talking about??
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=14350&size=big&sort=1&cat=500
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/5082black_spotted_bass-med.jpg


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

bingobingo


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have caught quite a few like that this year from a variety of lakes. At indian lake prefishing I caught my first one like that this year, then a couple days later at the same spot I caught the same fish in the tournament and the only way I could tell is because of these black spots on it...they were in the same spot, and the fishes mouth had a mark from a previous recent hookset. I couldn't believe it.


----------

